#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-14
<BUGabundo> night
<jozenir> boa noite a todos
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> Free for all http://hacklaviva.net/2011/02/free-for-all/
<ruif13> boas alguem ajuda
<ruif13> tou com problemas no ubuntu
<ruif13> nas fontes ficam meio tremidas
<ruif13> e no wallpaper tambem :S
<ruif13> nao sei porque :S
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-16
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-17
<BUGabundo> night everyone of you crazy FLOSS lovers
<jaime> jneves, boa reunião e um abraço para todos
<jneves> jaime: obrigado, cumprimentos
<jaime> jneves, o Flávio tinha-me falado na necessidade de + rapidez nas aprovações de novas colaborações nas traduções
<jaime> já falaram sobre o assunto?
<jneves> não
<jaime> jneves,  Ok. Acho um assunto importante a desbloquear. Não sei como.
<jneves> basicamente com mais gente a rever/dar as boas-vindas
<jneves> não pode ser só a Susana
<jaime> mas quem tem poderes para isso?
<jneves> penso que a Susana
<jaime> jneves, temos de falar com ela e arranjar uma solução
<jneves> ok - agora estou a testar o workflow nas traduções de sites mozilla
<jaime> ok
<jneves> jaime: estás á vontade para ajudar: http://listas.ansol.org/pipermail/firefox/2011-February/001127.html
<eurisko> ola alguem por acaso tem um macbook 3,1 com ubuntu 10 lts ?
<jneves> nope
<jneves> eurisko: algum problema específico?
<eurisko> já corri tudo, e não consigo por a trackpad um bocadinho mais rápida é que o ponteiro arrasta-se!
<eurisko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Lucid
<eurisko> aqui eles falam num control panel , presumo que é o preferences- mouse certo
<jneves> este bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/381884 ?
<jaime> jneves, OK vou ver o que poso fazer...
<eurisko> Não! No meu caso tenho o scrolling a funcionar bem. Eu já reparei que mexer no Mouse Preferences e alterar as defs (sens,vel) do ponteiro não mudam nada.
<eurisko> Vou só testar uma coisa que me lembrei
<eurisko> liguei agora a minha trackball
<eurisko> e eu acho que a opção do sensivity está invertida!!!
<jneves> espera aí, não é no rato
<jneves> esquece - o touchpad está no rato, sim
<eurisko> já consegui melhorar
<eurisko> o sensivity aqui está de patas para o ar
<jneves> :)
<jneves> isso explica
<eurisko> tanto para a trackpad como para a trackball
<eurisko> no teu caso?
<jneves> deixa ver
<jneves> não, não noto diferença ao mudar a sensibilidade
<eurisko> obrigado
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-18
<marverick> oi
<gouki> BUGabundo, ping
<BUGabundo> gouki: pong
<BUGabundo> busu
<BUGabundo> *busy
<BUGabundo> diz rapido meu caro
<gouki> Sabes aquele "bug" que tinha sido aberto no statusnet sobre não receber @replies? Ainda tens o URL disso?
<BUGabundo> nops
<gouki> Mas existia, certo?
<BUGabundo> axo q sim
<gouki> OK
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-19
<BUGabundo> night
<jorge> boas
<jorge> alguém disponível para ajudar? :)
<BUGabundo> com?
<jorge> Instalei ubuntu num PC que andava por aqui, e estou a ter alguns problemas.
<jorge> Como estou no sótão, sou obrigado a usar um 2º router (da Linksys, o 1º é o Zon HUB), e o endereço que uso nesse mesmo router é o 192.168.2.1, tendo que configurar manualmente em todas as máquinas para ter Internet. Em Windows, nunca deu problema, mas em Linux (Mint, uBuntu) a internet funciona, mas é muito lenta. Sempre que acedo a um site, fica 2 minutos a dizer: "a resolver o servidor..." . Aqui estão as config's que inseri na
<jorge>  ligação por cabo:
<jorge> http://i51.tinypic.com/11ki5oi.png
<jorge> ngm? :s
<BUGabundo> estaras a fazer dual NAT?
<BUGabundo> era melhor por o 2º router a fazer de switch
<jorge> pois, e como faço isso?
<jorge> pesquisei pela net
<jorge> e acho q nao dá...
<BUGabundo> deveria dar
<jorge> é o linksys wrt54gc
<jorge> consegues saber como configurar isso?
<jorge> eu queria fazer do router switch, dava mt mais jeito...
<jorge> BUgabundo, sabes?
<BUGabundo> n sei de cor
<BUGabundo> mas acredito q dê para por um DNS e DHCP upstream
<BUGabundo> e esse em pass through
<BUGabundo> tenta desligar o DHCP
<jorge> alguem?
<jorge> se souberem como fazer o linksys wrt54gc, diz
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-20
<TTSDA> Eu tenho um computador a correr ubuntu server 10.10 com um monitor ligado. Quando ligo o server, no monitor pede username e password. Queria saber se é possivel fazer auto-login de um certo user no monitor mas pedir user e pass na mesma quando se usa SSH
<TTSDA> É possivel ?
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> xhaker: ping
<Jise> boas
<Jise> ca probando o irc no emacs
<Jise> /leave #ubuntu-pt
<Jise>  
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<YanGM> oi
<astroo-> ola
<YanGM> tô com um problema entre TL-PS310U e ubuntu
<YanGM> eles não se gostam e nao se comunicam
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<excalibas> Bom dia!
<excalibas> Tenho aqui um laptop com o xubuntu que tem um teclado americano, qual é a melhor maneira de poder usar o os caracteres portugueses (cedilha e til, etc...) neste teclado?
<excalibas> posso mudar o layout para português mas algumas teclas ficam fora do sitio, a minha questão é se será que existe outra maneira
<jneves> excalibas: usar uma tecla de compose: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/tips-specialchars.html#compose
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<brunopereira81_> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<YanGM> oi
<astroo-> poe a pergunta
<YanGM> como instala o java pra 64 bit, o arquivo é .bin O.o
<astroo-> Redes sociais não podem ser obrigadas a controlar downloads
<astroo-> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Tecnologia/Interior.aspx?content_id=2312244
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<storm69> boas
<astroo-> ola
<ifail-Ubuntu> bosd
<ifail-Ubuntu> bosd
<ifail-Ubuntu> boas
<astroo-> ola
<ifail-Ubuntu> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Puchu> Amigos estou com problema. Fiz o que estava dizendo nesse tutorial e agora minha distro dá erros. Quero saber como desfazer isso com uma live usb sem ter que reinstalar
<Puchu> Preciso http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,111240.0.html
<Puchu> ember:  cara se puder ceder o seu tejmpo pra me ajudar ficarei muito grato
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-11
<astroo-> Kaspersky Lab Uncovers “The Mask”: One of the Most Advanced Global Cyber-espionage Operations to Date Due to the Complexity of the Toolset Used by the Attackers   http://usa.kaspersky.com/about-us/press-center/press-releases/kaspersky-lab-uncovers-%E2%80%9C-mask%E2%80%9D-one-most-advanced-global-cyber-e
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-12
<astroo-> Mozilla To Sell Ads In Firefox Web Browser  http://adage.com/article/special-report-iab-annual-meeting/mozilla-sell-ads-firefox/291641/
<astroo-> ‘Biggest ever’? Massive DDoS-attack hits EU, US  http://rt.com/news/biggest-ddos-us-cloudflare-557/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest34731> Está aqui alguém ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<asyoulikeit> \o
<asyoulikeit> alguem é capaz de me dar uma ajuda?
<asyoulikeit> \o
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<asyoulikeit> boas, alguem me sabe dar umas dicas sobre como encriptar o disco e instalar o xubuntu? n sou nenhum pro e tou c algumas duvidas.. obrg!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> hoje esta "cheio"
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-16
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-19
<astroo-> ZFS filesystem will be built into Ubuntu 16.04 LTS by default  http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/zfs-filesystem-will-be-built-into-ubuntu-16-04-lts-by-default/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-21
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-02-18
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<devius> olá
<astroo--> ola
<astroo--> es novo aqui?
<devius> sim
<devius> acabei de me juntar
<astroo--> bem-vindo
<devius> obrigado :)
